

Megaupload had a ‘large number’ of users from DOJ and U.S. Senate - saadmalik01
http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/12/megaupload-us-government-users/

======
mc32
Ok, so what does that mean?

MU had large numbers of people who used it legitimately and illegitimately.
Did those large numbers of DOJ/Senators belong to the former or latter camp?
From the article itself, while not conclusive, seems to hint that those might
have been legitimate users (MU's justification for existing). The reason for
their takedown was the illegitimate use. I don't see a contradiction. I see
irony.

It seems more like a "gotcha"/linkbait headline than incriminating, as the
"oh, snap" might suggest.

~~~
27182818284
Perhaps a not so subtle, "Take it easy with us, who knows what we know..."

------
maaku
As someone working in the government, I can tell you why: files too big to
email. There's an inane number of security rules regarding when and by what
means you can move files around internal networks. Using Megaupload probably
wasn't kosher, but strangely it didn't bring down the I.T. security police.

~~~
bproper
So you're saying the site was commonly used by government workers for legit
purposes? There wasn't some internal, more secure tool for this?

~~~
TheCapn
>There wasn't some internal, more secure tool for this?

Depends on who you ask. Now I can't speak for US Gov't but at my job files
that are too big for email get dumped onto an FTP server. This is only because
I knew to ask if we had an FTP server for such uses. I can certainly see my
coworkers attempting to send a 150MB file, getting the error then immediately
hitting Google for a workaround instead of asking the helpdesk for options.

------
nirvana
I hope they publish the list of these users, along with any other information
they can use (were they sharing porn?) etc.

Bascially, I consider the entire MegaUpload / Bodog / Domain Siezures activity
we've been having lately to be completely criminal on the part of the
government. (I think the warrants are fraudulent, and the actions are not
legal under the constitution.)

While having the goods on politicians won't stop the overall trend, it might
end the careers of a few of the more evil ones.

